# أفيدونا بمراكز بحث وتعريب التكنولوجيا خاصة بالسعودية



## aboalaabasse (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أود تعريب كل طاقتي التي بذلتها في البحث والدراسة ويوجد أصدقاء أيضا يودون هذا منهم من لديه 10سنوات في برمجة برامج تسيير الشركات الاقتصادية
أفيدونا من فضلكم


----------



## شهابي (26 يونيو 2010)

ممكن مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم تهتم بك اخي 
لكن يليت توضح اكثر


----------

